# Any Squats in Westside LA?



## wanderlust1999 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi everyone. Anyone know of any halfway decent squats on the west side of LA? Thanks.


----------



## Supposed Mocha (Jan 22, 2017)

Does making one count? I could dig that one anyway.


----------



## spectacular (Jan 22, 2017)

Every last inch of space over there is like developer gold... I'm sure u could find an unfinished building, maybe two, that isn't being worked on at the moment and chill there... But that beach real estate is well guarded. U wanna squat u can go over to rose and 4th and set up a tent there along the storage place with all the seasoned beach bums. Or along the boardwalk. But that's about the closest thing to a squat ive seen barring the rare abandoned building


----------



## VeganBrianFL (Jan 22, 2017)

Not familiar with LA, but I see this all too often; asking where squats are. Honestly if you don't know who you're squatting with (and even if you do!), it's best to start your own. Safer, under the radar, and fairly easy to do. Find a house that looks abandoned and google your county's tax or property appraiser website and research the address. "Estate" is best, dead folks can't report trespassing. Next best is out of state owner or bank owned, the most common ones for me. Carefully scope it out without letting neighbors see, find out the best squat key type, and lift that from Home Depot.

The hardest part is getting in unseen. After that, even if cops see you, you're gold because trespassing has to be reported by the property owner. So if they're out of state and don't keep in touch with neighbors (the case with my last one in a busy suburb; stayed there for ~5 months with no hassle going in and out fairly openly), ain't shit gonna happen. Even better if it's listed as "estate", aka deceased owner.

I know that's not what you're looking for but finding a safe squat that's already cracked with strangers usually leads to bad times. Self sufficiency is much better.


----------



## VeganBrianFL (Jan 22, 2017)

For educational and informational purposes only; I'd never suggest commuting B&E.
But that's what I mean by "getting in", cracking that squat is a felony unless the door is unlocked and you walk in (trespassing is a misdemeanor, unless no property owner reports it; then you're technically fine).
Once in you can leave it unlocked and walk in which I prefer, or change locks and use a key. Looks more legit to snoopy folks as well.
Also, those key lock boxes on doors of vacant and commercial properties are easy to "hack" or break, google it.

Again, educational and informational. I'd never condone breaking any laws of this totally fair dictatorship we live under!

Edit to add: I'm a research nerd, always looking up everything especially legal records. I have papers I printed from my clerk of courts that straight up mention people living in that last squat (had like 8 people at one point, me being the only white boy too, which sadly makes a difference to the law and neighbors) yet no one ever did anything about it. Funny reading legal papers from the bank to the out of state owner listing off these issues and seeing "people illegally occupying structure" right on it


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 22, 2017)

VeganBrianFL said:


> For educational and informational purposes only; I'd never suggest commuting B&E.
> But that's what I mean by "getting in", cracking that squat is a felony unless the door is unlocked and you walk in (trespassing is a misdemeanor, unless no property owner reports it; then you're technically fine).
> Once in you can leave it unlocked and walk in which I prefer, or change locks and use a key. Looks more legit to snoopy folks as well.
> Also, those key lock boxes on doors of vacant and commercial properties are easy to "hack" or break, google it.
> ...



B&E, is entering a building, doesn't matter if the door is open or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------



## VeganBrianFL (Jan 22, 2017)

It depends on the state; should've brought that up. And the purpose of being there. Florida law for instance states that B&E is if you enter to commit another crime or physically break in. 
I'll look more into it for other states.
If entering private property uninvited is B&E in a given state, squatting anything would be the same regardless. So the information, penalties, etc would be the same regardless of starting or "joining" a squat.


----------

